# CO2 reactor with atomizer.



## thomas.bham (4 Dec 2013)

Hi there
Due to my problem with algae, I decided to build more efficient co2 system to make sure I have got no more issues with lack of co2 in my tank.
This is my baby.


















I put Atomizer before reactor.

What do you think?


----------



## jojouk (4 Dec 2013)

Looks good, what results are you getting?


----------



## darren636 (4 Dec 2013)

Does it reduce flow?


----------



## thomas.bham (5 Dec 2013)

It probably does reduce flow a little bit but not much.
One good think about it so far is that I don't have sparky water in tank anymore which is good becouse it looked cloudy. 
I reduced co2 to 2 bubbles per second as I noticed that angels started breathing faster.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeJojo (9 Jan 2014)

Hi

I'm thinking to do the same but without bio balls. 

Couple of questions. 

1. What is the size of ports and what is diameter of your hose? 

2. Is it 10" canister? 

3. Where did you buy all that? 

Mike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas.bham (9 Jan 2014)

1. Hoses are 16/22mm
,Ports are 3/4"
2. Carnister is 10"
3. O bough it all in Poland but saw this carnisters on ebay.
Only thing you won't be able to get are those velves. 



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (9 Jan 2014)

You guys might want to check the link I'm my signature, I don't really think you need all the hassle of using an inline  atomiser and a reactor though?


----------



## MikeJojo (9 Jan 2014)

Hi foxfish

Have you used the same size canister? 10" high, 3/4 npt ports? I was thinking to buy straight hose tails for both ports instead piping you have used. Wouldn't be more effective and give improved flow over elbows you used? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (9 Jan 2014)

No it is a 12" model


----------



## thomas.bham (11 Jan 2014)

The reason why I used atomiser was I had one anyway and I wanted to avoid to drill any holes in canister.
Whole idea was to inject co2 trough atomiser which produces micro bubbles and go to reactor where they stick to bioballs and slowly dissolve. 
I had I alternative idea to use T connector instead of atomizer but I think this works better. 
You can use straight hose tails but I put velves insteat to have easy way do maintain/clean canister. 
Probably velves and elbow are affect a water flow a bit but not significantly so I don't bother about that.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmiravent (16 Jan 2014)

Hi,
very nice idea!
Maybe i'm wrong but, I think that in the image you show, the last arrow is not in the right tube.
Anyway, the concept is there and the Co2 dilution should be 100% or near.
I use the reactor with 3 extra 'shut-off tap' (as you tough before).
Very useful to clean the reactor without stooping the filter.
I use this principle in all my system (can take out any piece without stooping the filtering flow).
Cheers.
http://www.aquariofilia.net/forum/galeria01/gallery_13126_3866_413345.jpg


----------



## Richardbunting (10 Mar 2014)

Really like this style of diy reactor, i have been amassing parts for my own mod, i just need to find , 1/2" hose spurs, someway of injecting co2 safely into the reactor chamber and possibly shut off taps. Im toying with running this with a separate power head to a spray bar.

Decisions.....


----------

